# Sharing my Critter Family



## KTyne (Sep 10, 2012)

Thought I'd share some photos of my critters with you guys!

Here is my new baby Crestie, Theia, that I got 2 weeks ago at a Reptile Expo.






My baby BP, Loki, that I got June 3rd, he's about 4 or 5 months old now.





My 1 year old Leo, Gaia.





Now my Cats.

Here is our new kitten, Leeroy.





Peata, he's 4 years old.





And Freya who is 1.





Those are my fuzzy and scaley babies, thanks for looking!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 10, 2012)

I've always loved a Ginger cat. LeeRoy is the cutest-est!!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 10, 2012)

Cute kittens! Loki is an awesome name.


----------



## KTyne (Sep 10, 2012)

emysemys said:


> I've always loved a Ginger cat. LeeRoy is the cutest-est!!



Thanks! He is sooo adorable. He is basically my dream cat as I've wanted an Orange tabby my whole life ever since my Aunt lost her Orange tabby, Ginger, who I loved. 



mattgrizzlybear said:


> Cute kittens! Loki is an awesome name.



Thanks! Someone on another forum I go on named him for me as I couldn't think of a name! I usually name all of my critters after Mythological characters (Freya, Gaia, Theia, Loki, Hermes, Titan)


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Jacqui (Sep 14, 2012)

Beautiful cats and some of my favorite types of reptiles!


----------



## KTyne (Sep 14, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Beautiful cats and some of my favorite types of reptiles!



Why thank-you! I love my furry and scaley babies. <3
Gaia, my Leo, was my first ever Reptile and she is definitely my baby. ^_^


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Love the balpython.


----------



## KTyne (Sep 15, 2012)

mainey34 said:


> Thank you for sharing. Love the balpython.



Thanks! He is lovely, has an awsome temperament.


----------



## Sonja215 (Sep 15, 2012)

OMG I want to steal your kitten!!! And the Tortie is just beautiful! I had an orange kitty and his mom, a Tortie. But I had to move and couldn't take them. Such beauties you have!


----------



## KTyne (Sep 15, 2012)

Sonja215 said:


> OMG I want to steal your kitten!!! And the Tortie is just beautiful! I had an orange kitty and his mom, a Tortie. But I had to move and couldn't take them. Such beauties you have!



Aww, thank-you very much! They are awsome Cats, and very pretty in my opinion! Sometimes they can be brats though.  Once we own our own house I want to build them a cat run in the back yard! (Depending on how big the yard is... ha)


----------

